# Electrolux Fridge RM4401



## TheLizard (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a problem with my Electrolux Fridge RM4401 freezer box door...it has lost its spring back to close capacity....

Have seen replacement catches etc here http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/gas/dometic-electrolux_spares.aspx but am still confused as to how I can remove my freezer door in order to change the hinge bearing kits.

Have levered out the catch but obviously there is more trickery involved...can anyone help me out please...

Many thanks

TW


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi TW - did you manage to solve the problem ?

I have the same fridge and likewise, my freezer door is not closing...

I have just unscrewed the hinge brackets on the underside of the door, it came off very easily.

The hinge bearing kit at leisureshopdirect looks like the solution, but I don't recognise the two pieces in the bottom of the picture ??

Any ideas anyone ???


----------



## TheLizard (Jan 23, 2008)

*Electrolux Fridge RM 4401Hi*

Hi A37,

Am away in the van at the mo so apologies for delay in reply...

Yes! you are definitely on the right track....have sorted my freezer door and the results are excellent :lol: The two bits that you are not sure of in the picture are the freezer door stops. If you have them fitted you need to remove these to fit the new hinges as the door has to be rotated open as far as it will go to ensure you get full spring (If you can understand that!)

If you look closely there is a peg in the middle of each door stop that once pulled out allows the door stops to be removed, I did it with a bit of levering and a pair of wire cutters to grip the peg in order to lever it out from the main body. Once you fit in the new door stops the centre peg is pushed in to lock the stops in place. Hope you can understand this.

The replacement hinges from Leisuredirect arrived the next day and came with full instructions. Any probs please pm me

Good Luck & Regards

TW


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well hello again !

I've just finished fitting the new hinges and the door is now working correctly.
I cut around the door stay with wire cutters, pulled out the pin, then removed the remaining piece.
Following the enclosed instructions, the rest of it was easy...
Thanks for your advice, I might otherwise of forced out the pins and damaged the fridge 8O 

Enjoy your time away !

Dan


----------

